# Fine for code violation



## 99cents (Aug 20, 2012)

Bpierce4life said:


> Can someone tell me how much is a fine for a code violation at a residents house? I was just told that the person I rent from has had to pull myself and another camper from his power pole and was fined for it. Now we are without power and have to get a power pole put in . anyways I was just wondering what kind of fine he is looking at?


It depends on the infraction and location.


Thanks for posting on ElectricianTalk.com. However, working with electricity and electrical systems can be unsafe if not done by a professional licensed electrician. The moderators of this site would like to advise you to contact a professional electrician in your area.

If you are permitted by law in your area to do your own electrical work, please sign up at our sister site, www.DIYChatroom.com where many of our professionals are also members and are looking forward to assist you with your needs.

Please take a moment to post your question at www.DIYChatroom.com If you're not already a member of DIYChatroom.com you can sign up for a free account by going to Register

We apologize for any inconvenience that this may have caused. This thread has been closed.


----------

